# Rituel de Fille



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

I have been seeing Rituel de Fille and Beauty Bakerie products on IG and finally decided to order a Rituel de Fille luminizer!
I'm eyeing a couple of other items from them but I'll wait for the luminizer to arrive first, of course.
What are your experiences, folks?

New Black Cream Blush Rituel De Fille Anti Highlighter

Rituel de Fille: Everything You Need to Know About This Makeup Artist Favorite | Allure

The Rituel de Fille Eclipse Inner Glow Creme Pigment Is Going Viral | Allure


----------



## katred (Apr 24, 2017)

I ordered a few items from them: 

Chrysalis forbidden lipstick: really interesting colour and has good coverage, but I found it a bit drying

Bloodroot lipstick: beautiful and buildable, I definitely liked this formula better

cream blush: outstanding. Probably the best cream blush I've ever used.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2017)

katred said:


> I ordered a few items from them:
> 
> Chrysalis forbidden lipstick: really interesting colour and has good coverage, but I found it a bit drying
> 
> ...



Very nice! Thank you for the feedback!
I think I read something about one of their products being a bit drying because of the high pigmentation? Can't recall right now but I did think that lip product looked a bit dry (though still a pretty shade).
I'm finding their IG and website images fascinating


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2017)

Cannot capture how pretty Anthelion is IRL


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2017)

Wow. I need that now too... trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on the "black" blush/ gloss. I can't imagine wearing an eye gloss, because I think it would be uncomfortable, but it does look nice on the lips and cheeks, wear it seems to blend out to a deep berry.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

katred said:


> Wow. I need that now too... trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on the "black" blush/ gloss. I can't imagine wearing an eye gloss, because I think it would be uncomfortable, but it does look nice on the lips and cheeks, wear it seems to blend out to a deep berry.



Uh-oh lol
I used Anthelion lightly today and it wore very well over the day

Oh, yes, that Eclipse, hmm...
I got a sample of it with my order maybe I'll try it tomorrow 
I'm not too crazy about some of the eye looks with it but some of the lip looks on fairer tones are lovely... I am loving their IG right now


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

Brand Spotlight: Rituel de Fille, Spellbinding Natural Color - Makeup and Beauty Blog


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 30, 2017)

(makeupandbeautyblog)

*The packaging is very nice!*


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2017)

Emma Watson in Rituel de Fille 

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 10, 2017)

Luminizer swatches 

Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (May 11, 2017)

I apologize in advance; I've been sick for 3+ months and have not been vigilant about dehydration so my lips are in terrible shape but I tried a tiny bit of Eclipse pigment over cracked lips. A little goes a long way (I can use that sample a few times) and it's buildable


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I apologize in advance; I've been sick for 3+ months and have not been vigilant about dehydration so my lips are in terrible shape but I tried a tiny bit of Eclipse pigment over cracked lips. A little goes a long way (I can use that sample a few times) and it's buildable
> 
> View attachment 60080



I'm so sorry to hear that you've been sick AWS. Thank you so much for the pic, and for all the time and energy you put into Specktra! I always appreciate your posts so much, as I'm positive all of us do. A huge thank you! I sincerely hope that your health improves soon. Big hugs♥


----------



## awickedshape (May 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you've been sick AWS. Thank you so much for the pic, and for all the time and energy you put into Specktra! I always appreciate your posts so much, as I'm positive all of us do. A huge thank you! I sincerely hope that your health improves soon. Big hugs♥



Oh, that's really sweet [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION]!!
Thank you very much for your kind thoughts and interactions!


----------



## Ingenue (May 25, 2017)

I love this brand. The lippies are superb and they make the first cream blush that I can actually use on this skin without breaking out! I want to love the eye pigments but the performance for me is subpar.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Sep 5, 2017)

Collab Instagram


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2017)

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Ritu...ements%3D&eItemId=prod132260022&cmCat=product


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2018)

Rituel de Fille Launches The Ethereal Veil Conceal and Cover | Allure


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2018)

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “The Ethereal Veil // Swatches of Ananke, Naiad, and Io. Multiple shades can be used to conceal, sculpt, contour and brighten. All 9 natural…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2018)

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “#Inspiration // Visions in Gold. Visit ritueldefille.com to explore the depths of our newest radiant creations, launching August 17.…”


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2018)

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “New today: The Ethereal Veil Conceal and Cover now comes in 12 chameleon shades to adapt to your undertones. Discover Dione, Eris and…”


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2018)

Mary Irwin on Instagram: “When the lovely ladies at [MENTION=57421]ritu[/MENTION]eldefille send you jewels to play with!! Thank you so much - the [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=darkconstellations]#darkconstellations  Eye Soot is…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2018)

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “11 . 7 . 18 at 12PM PDT // Create [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=thealchemistglow]#thealchemistglow  with our remarkable new creation.  The Alchemist is the highlighter for your…”[/url]

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “11 . 7 . 18 at 12PM PDT // [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=thealchemistglow]#thealchemistglow , shown in a transformation of Lunaris Rare Light Creme Luminizer.”[/url]

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “11 . 7 . 18 // 12PM PDT [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=thealchemistglow]#thealchemistglow ”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2018)

Silvia Leczel on Instagram: “This beautiful makeup is everything!!!!!!! [MENTION=57421]ritu[/MENTION]eldefille [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=highlighter]#highlighter #makeup #makeup artist #thealchemistglow”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 22, 2018)

Rituel de Fille on Instagram: “BLACK FRIDAY // 11/23-11/26: 20% off all colors sitewide + your select your favorite [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=glow]#glow  between two extraordary new shades. With your…”[/url]


----------

